# I'm going to have babies



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

I just found out that my cherry shrimp is going to have babies! Any pointers or tips? They are in a ten gallon planted tank with one driftwood cave.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of filter? if its not a sponge filter, you need to make sure the intake is covered with something that the shrimplets cant go through


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I have a sponge filter. It's actually really coo...last week we concocted a filter. I hooked the sponge filter up to a mechanical filter and created a PVC pipe rainfall effect. Slow moving water currents and it's soothing. I'll post some pictures tonight. It came out really well.


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

Still in egg form. The mom seems very happy and plump


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice! :fish5:

Keep us posted! Put up some pics when they hatch.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah, i wanna see the baby shrimp


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats' on the 'berried' female! Your colony is happy, healthy and thriving! Can't wait to see pics of the babies! (They are super tiny when first born... like... almost can't even see them!)


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

I posted dome pictures today of the mama. What is the gestation time for a shrimp?


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

It's about 3-4 wks


----------

